# Mr. Reznor Smith, 3 weeks post-op



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Today Rezzie is 3 weeks post-op and he is doing well. He walks on his "bad" leg and even uses it to scratch with. He has gone from a very shy, timid pup who would submissive pee at the vet to a curious, sweet, little guy who loves to give kisses. He got groomed today so I took a few pics. He got cut pretty close because he had this gray staining that wouldn't wash out. It looks like something he would get if he lived under a car. He was so scared when we got him, I don't even want to think what his prior life must have been like. He has made great strides though he is still schitzy with loud noises, sudden movements and men. I'm sure that will pass. He is allowed to walk with the girls but he still can't play with them, still needs a couple of weeks more of healing and being a pup, it is hard to control him if he is off leash in the backyard, he wants to run and play so badly. Don't worry Rez, your time is coming soon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He is beautiful! So good to hear that he is healing, both physically and emotionally.

Bless you for giving him the gift of a new life.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Look at that sweetie! Give him a kiss on that precious nose from us!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww he looks darling, so glad he is doing so well under your loving care.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks fantastic, I agree, too hard to think what his past was like? He is really coming around in your wonderful care! Thank you .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Gigi, what a sweet face he has & those eyes! He is going to become a handsome, sweet boy under your care & his forever home later. A real miracle in the making. He does look a bit thin---so hopefully he will put on a little "speck." 
I love all of these redeeming stories from rescue---and I can hardy wait until his finds a happy ending. Big hug.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Seeing that happy little face is such a great way to start the day. I know that if I lived closer I don't think I could resist him, thanks for showing us how well he's doing.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Gigi!!! He is just darling!!! How could you not fall in love with that precious face!! I am so happy to hear he is coming around and out of his shell. Thank you so much for taking great care of him during his transitioning period. I just know someone is going to scoop him up in no time!!! Give him kisses for me!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a sweet little guy, thank you for all you're doing for him.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My goodness, I think I've fallen in love with Mr. Reznor. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi - he is so handsome. :wub::wub: There's something about him that just grabs me. He will be a gem. That last photo is my favorite...it actually reminds me of a Tyler look Thank you so much for rescuing him and taking such good care of him. I know he'll make some family VERY happy. So I never heard the term schitzy before...is that a real word or auto correct for skittish??:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

He is really adorable, I like his haircut


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He looks just great Gigi and will be a prize for some lucky home. Thanks for your hard work getting him healed up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at those expressive eyes, he's going to steal some hearts... already has!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, he is sooooooo cute! Gigi, you are doing an amazingly wonderful job with him


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- he is just adorable. And look at how white his coat is now. And beautiful pigment.

So glad that he's recovering so quickly from the surgery. Sounds like he's making great strides with his trust issues too.

This really warms my heart.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

He is very cute! So glad to hear he is doing so well!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Reznor thanks everyone for his support. He was so scared of men initially, I was apprehensive regarding his grooming. My mobile groomers are a married couple. But I saw David pick him up without a problem and Rezzie waged his tail and kissed him. I was so happy and relieved, they kept going on and on about his expressive eyes. 
Dear Susan, LOL, I forget sometimes when I am typing fast. We make words up, almost got a whole new language made up, LOL. Schitzy is a term we made up which combines skittish and schizophrenia, the reaction is one you would expect when you think of these two words.
We are thinking Reznor is mixed with Westie, His coat is a beautiful snow white color, straight as an arrow, but rougher in texture and he sheds more. In a few more weeks when we take his "ready for adoption" pics, it will be longer and hopefully will stand straight out for awhile as I'm going for the "he is so fuzzy, I could die!" look. I'll post more updates and pics on my foster soon.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Gigi he looks amazing. I love this little guy - he's my kind of dog. Super cute and what a coat! I think his frame is too wiry to be Westie - they are rather stocky dogs and Smithy is fine boned. Havanese have this texture to their coat and they come with the hazel eyes. We are seeing a lot of Havanese mixes in the shelters. I guess anything is possible - DNA tests with wisdom panel are only $60 now and they have been right on the money with my mixes - really good fun getting the results. He looks stunning and good job.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

He is a beautiful little guy.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Gosh, he looks wonderful! I can hardly believe how much improvement he has had, and am so glad to hear he is learning to trust and not be scared. It does my heart good to see him looking so great.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Gigi he looks amazing. I love this little guy - he's my kind of dog. Super cute and what a coat! I think his frame is too wiry to be Westie - they are rather stocky dogs and Smithy is fine boned. Havanese have this texture to their coat and they come with the hazel eyes. We are seeing a lot of Havanese mixes in the shelters. I guess anything is possible - DNA tests with wisdom panel are only $60 now and they have been right on the money with my mixes - really good fun getting the results. He looks stunning and good job.


I agree Bron, it would be fun to do a DNA test. We have been a little stumped over what he is mixed with. We were thinking terrier initially because he likes to jump straight up (yea, it was fun controlling that for the first 2 weeks, almost had a heart attack every time he would do it :w00t. My groomers thought Westie because of the coat. It would be great if he was mixed with Havanese, there is a lot of interest in this breed. But he is small for a Havanese, only 7 lbs. But he does have those gorgeous eyes, like my Loxley, my first foster for AMAR, and he was part Havanese. He is fine boned with longer legs, thought poodle for awhile but his coat is wonderfully straight, not a bit of curl. Hmmmm, may have to get the DNA test after all, I'm too curious.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Wisdom panel*

[ may have to get the DNA test after all, I'm too curious.[/QUOTE]

Dog DNA Test, Dog Breed Test - Wisdom Panel Canine DNA Testing | Wisdom Panel


coupon code is:

INSIGHTS10

Gives you $10 off - I just tested the coupon code and it works. Let me know the results. Buy the 'mixed breed' kit because they search a broader range of breeds in their database.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

We can register Mr. Reznor Smith as a new breed because he is so fine that he could be best in show. Let's call him a "Danses avec des voitures" which is French for 'dances with cars.' Sounds better in Spanish 'Baila con coches.' So when people say, 'I have a malti poo at home... you can say, 'I'm sorry, he's a pure bred Baila con Coches.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to find out his DNA!! Doesn't really matter b/c he is one cutie patootie!!


----------

